# Learning reel repair



## WadinPawPaw

I would like to know if any major reel companies or shops offer reel repair courses to teach someone how to fix and repair reels in Houston area or online.


----------



## unspokenkid

I would for a reel repair shop i can help if you would like


----------



## bboswell

unspokenkid said:


> I would for a reel repair shop i can help if you would like


Call back when you are sober please! :rotfl: :cheers:

Just ribbing ya, I would kill for someone that would walk me through the proper tear down cleaning and assembly of my reels!


----------



## Mattsfishin

You can take a Simano reel to the fishin show coming soon at the George R Brown. They usually have people there that will let you take it apart and service or repair it under their supervision. I don't know of any other manufacturers that do this.


----------



## unspokenkid

bboswell said:


> Call back when you are sober please! :rotfl: :cheers:
> 
> Just ribbing ya, I would kill for someone that would walk me through the proper tear down cleaning and assembly of my reels!


haha my bad.

I would love to help tho i work for ftu


----------



## Bantam1

Our technicians and I will be at the Holder show in March. I believe it is the first week of the month. I'll post details when the date is closer.


----------



## DirectDrive

WadinPawPaw said:


> I would like to know if any major reel companies or shops offer reel repair courses to teach someone how to fix and repair reels in Houston area or online.


I have been rebuilding/maintaining my (and friend's) reels since 1985 when I burned the pinion out if my 2001GT.
Our local reel shop in Portland is Ollie Damon's. I went in for the repair and the tech said "Here's the pinion, it's not that hard to replace, try it yourself."
The repair was straight forward and that success gave me the confidence to do full teardowns.

Why not find a good tutorial and try it yourself on one of your reels.
Here's a couple of links courtesy of Bantam1: (Thanks Bantam1 )
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...r_service0/reel_maintenance_instructions.html

http://www.calfishing.com/freshwater/shimano_curado_maintenance_guide.html

Alan Tani has provided many teardown tutorials across the web :
http://alantani.com/

Using the correct tools and lubricants is paramount.
Cheap consumer grade tools have no place working on expensive reels.
I use Bonanza gunsmith screwdrivers for example. Some tools you may have to make yourself, like a "Curado B screwdriver". I had to take a #0 Phillips and turn the shank diameter down with a belt sander.
When you get to a model B you will know where that tool is needed.

On lubricants, there are many choices. To keep it simple, *Shimano oil* and *Shimano Drag Grease* will handle most anything.
I have noticed a second grease type on Shimanos that is applied at various friction points (slides, etc) but I don't know what it is.
ABU Silicote looks and acts similar for these areas.

DD


----------

